# A Year in Austria....Awesome Photos from Manchester, UK Photographer



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2014)

This photographer from Manchester, UK spent a year in Austria, taking some very cool photos...http://www.boredpanda.com/a-year-in-austria/


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow!! great pics


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful pictures!
Thank you SeaBreeze.


----------

